# Fresh new look TUG homepage!



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2018)

Figured some of you will notice this upon regular browsing, but its nice to have an official announcement!

we have just uploaded the new TUG homepage, bringing that original page out of the early 1990s but keeping all the same links and information available!

its also much more user friendly for mobile devices and tablets!  we hope you all enjoy!

(note there are still a few items that are getting moved around and tinkered with, so dont fret there!)

If you have any issues/errors/problems/concerns, please let us know!

http://tug2.net


----------



## Travel1 (Mar 9, 2018)

I am not sure if I can noticed any changes, but I liked it before and I like it now.

But I know a lot of work goes into developing and maintaining this website...so a huge thanks!  The information that is shared on this website is invaluable.


----------



## Travel1 (Mar 9, 2018)

I see your new "homepage" now...very nice!  I didn't see it before because I just usually enter the site through "recent posts" or click on "TUG BBS".

Again, nice work!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 9, 2018)

Well, on a big tablet, like 12’9” iPad, there’s a lot of blank space in the latest news and announcement section, looks awkward. Not efficient on use of the space. On smaller tablets, may look good. Since you asked!

Otherwise, looks nice.

Here’s a looksee:


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2018)

the blank spaces in the news and announcements section are likely placeholders for banner ads...that is the one section im still currently working on.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2018)

ah, i see the screen upload now...no it should not look like that.

does it "fix" itself if you turn it sideways?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 9, 2018)

Portrait or landscape and back does not matter, looks the same. I figured a picture would be worth a lot of words here. So, tried my other browser, iCab Mobile, looks the same. Finally, tried Firefox and it also looks the same. FWIW.

I’ll add even on an iPhone 6s, it’s still too narrow.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 9, 2018)

I liked it, it is very bright and stunning.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2018)

scratch that, i see it too on my android phone.  must just be something with that news and announcements section...ill get it sorted shortly.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 9, 2018)

Nicer than the tugboat pictures -

*****
Should help get folks who find TUG ; to use and join .


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 10, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> I liked it, it is very bright and stunning.



My sentiments exactly.  Love it!!

George


----------



## jancpa (Mar 10, 2018)

Is there a link to go directly to TUG BBS?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2018)

yes, the top left menu contains all the links to the forum.


----------



## turkel (Mar 11, 2018)

Saw it today. I like it!


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 12, 2018)

I mostly look at TUG on my mobile phone.  I like the new home page, very clean.


----------

